# Brock Lesnar Out for UFC 131 main event & Carwin in



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Ariel Helwani reports that Dana White confirms that Brock Lesnar has diverticulitis again.

JDS v Carwin is on.

http://twitter.com/#!/ARIELHELWANI

UPDATE: Brock says it is not as serious as last time, and he doesn't intend to retire. This whole thing seems fishy to me....


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Ariel Helwani reports that Dana White confirms that Brock Lesnar has diverticulitis again.
> 
> JDS v Carwin is on.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/ARIELHELWANI




WOOOOOW! Dana used Brock to get more views on his show, then announces this shit after the show as if they already didn't know...

Very clever Dana VERY Clever!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> WOOOOOW! Dana used Brock to get more views on his show, then announces this shit after the show as if they already didn't know...
> 
> Very clever Dana VERY Clever!


Diverticulitis is not something that you live with for months on end, it likely came on yesterday or Tuesday.

I hope this doesn't mean the end of Brock's career I'm praying for you buddy.

And now I see it isn't. But hey at the very least we get Carwin vs Dos Santos, that make me happy.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

:sign04: not again..


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Was really looking forward to watching Brock beat JDS, however, I hope he gets better and makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Diverticulitis is not something that you live with for months on end, it likely came on yesterday or Tuesday.
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean the end of Brock's career I'm praying for you buddy.
> 
> And now I see it isn't. But hey at the very least we get Carwin vs Dos Santos, that make me happy.



I think its a bunch of shit that they ALREADY knew... There acting to casual.

I smelling Numbers... Just think of TUF with JDS and Carwin compared to JDS and Brock...

Its a obvious business move that we all know Dana is easily capable of, thats all im saying lol


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I blame that ******* ginger Len on his team for making him sick, he makes me sick every week.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> In a blockbuster announcement Thursday afternoon, UFC President Dana White revealed that Brock Lesnar is once again suffering from diverticulitis and will not be able to fight at UFC 131. Instead, the main event on that fight card will be Junior dos Santos vs. Shane Carwin.
> 
> "I want to thank the UFC, I want to thank Mr. White and I want to apologize to Junior dos Santos and Spike TV," Lesnar said. "This is an unfortunate situation for me. I dodged a bullet about two years ago with diverticulitis, at that time not knowing what the problem was. ... Diverticulitis is something that never goes away. It's something I've dealt with since the first occurrence and I've been battling it."
> 
> ...


Source: MMAFighting.com


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

DAMN that is sad. I hope he get's alright quickly and get's back on that octagon.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

****! Man that sucks Brock is one of my favourite fighters and so entertaining to watch. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Being optimistic, as long as Carwin is in good shape the new match up is.....AWESOME.

Whatever anyone says Carwin is a dangerous man for any heavyweight and this either ends in a 1st round Carwin win (KO/TKO) or a JDS win in the later rounds (tko, poss sub??) or decision. HMMM??

P.S - GET WELL SOON BROCK WE ALL WANT TO SEE YOU FIGHT AGAIN!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Source: MMAFighting.com


Thanks for leaving extra info on here instead of making a whole new thread.

Good man! +rep


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn that's gonna be a SLUG FEST albeit a technical one. Two of the hardest hitting HWs going at it.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Absolutely gutted that Brock is out and is sick again. However, it is best that he doesnt fight until he is up to it. I believe he will be back and better than ever - hopefully the delay wont be too long. 

Junior dodged a bullet here! I believe he has all the tools necessary to give Shane a solid ass whooping.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Well it was either watch Brock get ******* smashed again (c'mon, JDS' striking and distance keeping is miles ahead of Cain's, he would've gotten shitstomped) or watch Carwin possibly land that one big punch on him and win. I like Carwin's odds way more than Brock's TBH. 

That being said, I've actually started to like Brock more as a fighter as time goes on, he seems to at least WANT to learn the game instead of just make money. I think he has the potential to be an absolutely fantastic fighter if he can get over his mentality. 

That also being said, I still think he's a douchebag as a person. Not like "Oh he's a terrible person" type of douchebag, but exactly the opposite type of person I would hang out with.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

This fight is nowhere near as interesting as JDS vs. Brock.

What is happening these days?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Damn....


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

No matter how you feel about Brock, this is a blow to the HW division. He brings entertainment, W,L, or D. I think it's premature of him to say this won't retire him, not w/out all of the facts.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Machida Karate said:


> I think its a bunch of shit that they ALREADY knew... There acting to casual.
> 
> I smelling Numbers... Just think of TUF with JDS and Carwin compared to JDS and Brock...
> 
> Its a obvious business move that we all know Dana is easily capable of, thats all im saying lol


I don't think they would have spent money on a poster AND released a walk out t-shirt for Brock if that was the case.

This sucks though, I'm a big Junior fan and hope he wins, and was rooting for him against Brock, but I really feel for Brock, he did get me into MMA when he came over as I used to be a big fan of his back when he was in the WWE and I think it's pretty incredible that a guy with 7 fights has done what he's done, weather it was for money or not, anyone that denies the fact Lesnar does have talent and is an elite Heavyweight is simply a blind hater.

Hoping Brock recovers quick and is back to 100 percent, love watching him fight, no one imo brings as much to the table as Brock does, weather it's getting beat down by Cain, surviving the onslaught from Carwin or beating Mir to a pulp, Lesnar is easily one of if not the most exciting fighter in MMA.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So where does this leave Jon Olav Einemo?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

**** yea, this fight makes much more sense to me.


----------



## Shredder (Mar 30, 2007)

This new match up is a god thing for me as I didn't know who to root for as I like both Brock and JDS. But now I can root for JDS without feeling conflicted.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not too bummed out over this. It sucks that Lesnar got sick, but at the same time this saved him from getting his ass kicked again.

Plus, I'd much rather see Carwin unconscious on the floor than Lesnar.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Rauno said:


> So where does this leave Jon Olav Einemo?


I guess the only reason they put him v Carwin on this card was because they knew that Brock v JDS was not going to happen..


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Awww MAN this is horrible!!!!!!!!! That poor viking bastard, i hope he makes a speedy recovery! This is wors than Tito pulling out of the Chuck fight


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow ... I really feel for Brock  Hope he returns (as near) to 100% asap.

Big time fight for Carwin though - what a change of opponents! As opposed to JDS who really doesn't need to alter anything. If anything, he should be glad that Carwin is willing to stand and trade as opposed to Lesnar who would've been bullrushing for the double from the bell.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

hixxy said:


> I guess the only reason they put him v Carwin on this card was because they knew that Brock v JDS was not going to happen..


That was my initial reaction too.

The guy hasn't fought in 5 years, so I don't think he is necessarily entitled to fight a big name. Maybe if Mir or Big Country win cleanly they will be up for it. Brendan Schaub seems like a guy who would take a fight on short notice. Or maybe they just scrap it.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Rauno said:


> So where does this leave Jon Olav Einemo?


Nobody knows yet mate, not even his own team:



> Jon Olav Einemo (6-0 MMA, 0-0 UFC) is without an opponent following Brock Lesnar's withdrawal from UFC 131 and Shane Carwin's promotion to headliner opposite Junior Dos Santos.
> 
> Einemo's trainer, Golden Glory's Martin De Jong, was unaware of the change when contacted today by MMAjunkie.com and began a scramble for answers with an expletive.
> 
> ...


Source: MMAjunkie.com


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Well it was either watch Brock get ******* smashed again (c'mon, JDS' striking and distance keeping is miles ahead of Cain's, he would've gotten shitstomped) or watch Carwin possibly land that one big punch on him and win. I like Carwin's odds way more than Brock's TBH.
> 
> That being said, I've actually started to like Brock more as a fighter as time goes on, he seems to at least WANT to learn the game instead of just make money. I think he has the potential to be an absolutely fantastic fighter if he can get over his mentality.
> 
> That also being said, I still think he's a douchebag as a person. Not like "Oh he's a terrible person" type of douchebag, but exactly the opposite type of person I would hang out with.


This 100%. I think Carwin is a way harder fight for JDS than Brock would have been. I still think JDS takes it after Carwin gasses though.
Your feelings for brock are exactly the same as mine, I used to think he was a terrible person, now I think he's kind of ok, but still a douche. he is nice enough while he's interested in something but he seems like a huge ego-maniac that doesn't give a f*ck about anyone but himself. Not an evil person, but definately not a guy I would hang out with.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The positive side is that i can cheer for JDS now, he's such an awesome person but i was obviously going with Lesnar. I hope he knocks Shane out.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> So where does this leave Jon Olav Einemo?


Wondered this instantly too. I was SO pumped to see Olav fight. He's monstrously big, a BJJ master, and has been training at Golden Glory for years now. He could be a real darkhorse in the UFC when he finally has a fight.



Junior is going to absolutely wreck Carwin here, it's gonna be ridiculous. Carwin doesn't have strong enough take-downs or fast enough shots to take dos Santos down (I never thought Lesnar did either but now we won't know), and his striking is way WAY too sloppy. Not saying Carwin isn't a great fighter, just that this isn't a good matchup for him at all and I'll hate to see him go 0-2.


Schaub vs. Einemo?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

This bout is so much less exciting.. Brock would have been a great challenge but Carwin will most likely stand and trade with Junior for the first 2 minutes and that will be his downfall. 

Quick KO by Junior first round!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I feel bad for Brock but the show must go on. 


I think Carwin will lose , now that is off my chest i can speak freely without being bombarded by a certain Dos Santos fan. 

I think this fight will be a tough fight for both , Carwin dealing with the speed and hands of Santos and Junior dealing with the power and size of Carwin , similar to the Lesnar fight except Shane has some degree of striking but less wrestling ability. 

Carwin will lose i believe because IMO anyone without cardio should be trusted to perform at their best. With that said i think he can win the fight if he ends it in the first round or conserves energy by using a gameplan similar to the Frank Mir fight by smothering the opponent and tiring them.


----------



## AOD (Mar 30, 2011)

sh!t!!!!!!!i have tickets and was pumped to see this fight live! carwin is a great substitute though. it will be interesting to see dos santos try to use his great boxing skills off of his back!


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I was giving JDS the edge against Brock, but JDS vs Carwin is a whole different ballgame. They are both going to use their strengths and swing away. Dont Blink, someone is going to get knocked out. I dunno who to choose now.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I think Carwin will make as good of if not a better fight than the original.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Carwin is going to get battered.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I was giving JDS the edge against Brock, but JDS vs Carwin is a whole different ballgame. They are both going to use their strengths and swing away. Dont Blink, someone is going to get knocked out. I dunno who to choose now.


Pick Junior, ten times faster, ten times more cardio and ten times more accurate with his striking! 

Carwin should shoot for the Takedown immediately.. but then he will gas himself out so he has 5 minutes to win. :confused02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> This bout is so much less exciting.. Brock would have been a great challenge but Carwin will most likely stand and trade with Junior for the first 2 minutes and that will be his downfall.
> 
> Quick KO by Junior first round!


Agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Carwin is going to get battered.


If Carwin comes out and fights in a similar fashion to the Mir bout , in which he pushes Frank against the cage and dirty boxes him i see real problems for Junior. How do you envision Carwin being battered ? lack of speed or just the difference in boxing skill ?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

AOD said:


> sh!t!!!!!!!i have tickets and was pumped to see this fight live! carwin is a great substitute though. it will be interesting to see dos santos try to use his great boxing skills off of his back!


Carwin failed to take down Mir. He ain't taking JDS down. He's getting knocked out early.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

He didn't need to take Mir down, he Knocked him on hiss ass with his hands. 

I love this matchup, two heavy strikers, I think Carwin is gonna land one of his straight rights and surprise alot of people. Even though i've really become a JDS fan outside the ring since the show.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

box said:


> He didn't need to take Mir down, he Knocked him on hiss ass with his hands.
> 
> I love this matchup, two heavy strikers, I think Carwin is gonna land one of his straight rights and surprise alot of people. Even though i've really become a JDS fan outside the ring since the show.


Im giving it to JDS, but with both there hands anything can happen


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If it goes past the 1st......Odds swing greatly in JDS's favor though


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Holy Shit.....JDS v Carwin is going to be INSANE!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

box said:


> He didn't need to take Mir down, he Knocked him on hiss ass with his hands.
> 
> I love this matchup, two heavy strikers, I think Carwin is gonna land one of his straight rights and surprise alot of people. Even though i've really become a JDS fan outside the ring since the show.


Really? Maybe its just me but TUF is making me dislike JDS for some reason.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This will be a striking battle most likely, and I see Carwin having the power to put him out more than I see JDS having the power to put Carwin out.

JDS has power and solid strking of course, but I see Carwin landing a big shot before I see JDS doing so, and all it takes is that 1 hit from Carwin and goodnight, sweetie.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

ow what a kick to the nuts. i hope Brock heals quickly and is back in action soon.

since I am neither a Brock fan nor a JDS fan, but a huge Carwin nuthugger, this at least has an upside for me! Carwin vs JDS has the makings of an epic 1 round fight.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

@Toxic - The Lew situation was strange, I didn't think he should have left, but other than that, JDS has been great.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I almost guarantee that this is a career ending case of diverticulitis... Supposedly it's minor right now but wait to hear career ending in 5 or 6 months when it is just too difficult to come back...

I really questioned Lesnar after his loss to Velasquez. I thought he might be calling it quits and I think I was right... I bet Lesnar told Dana that he doesn't want to fight anymore and Dana made a deal with him that if he does TUF they will let him out of his contract. The diverticulitis is imo likely just a cover up. It may still bother Lesnar at times but I doubt it is serious enough not to fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't believe the conspiracy theories here. Give me a break.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I see a lot of people happy about this match up.

Let's consider the absolute beating Carwin would get by Cain if he just happens to beat JDS which he most likely won't.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Carwin failed to take down Mir. He ain't taking JDS down. He's getting knocked out early.


He didnt need to take Mir down nor was he trying. He was smothering him against the cage and making him worry about the TD so he could land some vicious dirty boxing. He probably wanted to avoid Mir's jitsu. 

He doesn't need to ground JDS either, he can smother him and take away his range, while being able to land short power shots where he will have the extreme advantage. 

I feel given Carwin's power and the fact that he doesnt run away, we have a much more interesting fight here.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> If Carwin comes out and fights in a similar fashion to the Mir bout , in which he pushes Frank against the cage and dirty boxes him i see real problems for Junior. How do you envision Carwin being battered ? lack of speed or just the difference in boxing skill ?


Both. He won't be able to bully JDS like he did Mir. Mir has very little foot movement and is very slow on his feet. JDS is very athletic and keeps his distance very, very well as well as has great footwork. Carwin, IMO, would get knocked out trying to get into that position with JDS.


----------



## icallyou604 (Mar 26, 2011)

god damit. i got tickets to the show. gonna be hard selling it now.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Yay I found the interview, well...



> Jan 21, 2011 6:55 PM EST
> 
> "I think Brock Lesnar is done," Nelson said. "I think Brock doing TUF is one way to basically take a situation and make it win-win for him. *I think Lesnar doing the show is a way to introduce Junior Dos Santos to the American fan base in the way the show does. TUF introduces "stars in the making" to the casual UFC fan and while JDS is the number one contender he still needs some help with the American fan base. So the conspiracy basically comes down to the fact that Shane Carwin has no one to fight in June. I think Brock Lesnar will walk off the TUF set and then Carwin will take his spot or Frank Mir will come in to "save the day" and fight JDS for title contention.* The reason I believe Frank would be the guy is because Mir is coming off a win and I was already supposed to fight Shane so fans were already hyped to see it. Or Carwin could move in to face JDS and I could still face Frank but it doesn't really matter to me as to who fights who because all that really matters is the fans want to see me fight somebody. A lot of things could happen over the next six weeks but it seems a bit off that Carwin doesn't have an opponent right now and all of the top heavyweights are spoken for."
> 
> ...


So here's my prediction, Brock Lesnar goes out due to "diverticulitus" or whatever, he has to retire because he has to go through with this "surgery." Just proves to me MMA = new WWE


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Some occasions injuries or illnesses just seem like the perfect scape goat, here is another example, I just think they where looking for a way to get Brock out of this fight knowing he was never going to stand a chance against JDS, Just seems they want to milk more money out of Brock, Maybe they feel they have introduced enough people to JDS now through TUF with Brock to sell the fight without him, so there is no point letting him beat him.

This gives them another Fight Card later to sell with Brock name on it, I don't buy this sh1t, did not buy the Cain injury ether, the HW division is just dead the only fight still worth it is JDS vs Cain and has been for ages, Carwin wont get lucky here he is just the best of the rest of the class B fighters in the division because he has KO power, Brett Rogers could go to the UFC and do the exact same thing as Carwin, UFC only have two A class fighters and are doing nothing to evolve the division.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

"he can smother him and take away his range"
Carwin already has the reach advantage.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, I think Nelson actually nailed that prediction on the head. 

I too was thinking that Lesnar may be done but when he accepted TUF I figured he was just doing it and the fight against JDS for the money.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Wow, I thought 911 and Bin Laden is still alive conspiracy nuts had too much time on their hands.

Has anyone considered that maybe Brock just has a health issue? I myself have a similar health problem and know that it can flare up at the most inconvienent of times. One thing that makes it worse is physical and emotional stress. So I personaly see no reason to be suspecious that it's a problem now, right before a huge and massively promoted fight. Brock doesn't seem like a guy that would "Chicken Out" and blame a hole in his colon. 

I am in no way shape or form a Lesnar fan and I root for him to get KO'd every time he fights, he seems like a douche bag to me, but he seems like a committed and dedicated douche bag that wouldn't be pulling off a Divroticulitus conspiracy just to get out of a fight and make Dana some more money. That seems pretty far fetched to me.

The UFC is the fastest growing sport in the world and it's growing in leaps and bounds. To think a conspiracy like this would be part of the business plan is just paranoid silliness.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Brock looked like he lost alot of wieght from that first ordeal, and hasn't recovered. I don't think it's any conspiracy, I think he's just unhealthy from all the steroids he took in WWE... maybe i'm reaching, but he doesn't seem like the hulk he use to be.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

box said:


> Brock looked like he lost alot of wieght from that first ordeal, and hasn't recovered. I don't think it's any conspiracy, I think he's just unhealthy from all the steroids he took in WWE... maybe i'm reaching, but he doesn't seem like the hulk he use to be.


Ya, I wanna go with a mixture of what Nelson said and this. 

I think Brock did take some stuff back in the day, and it's really affecting his health now. I think the disease/condition he has is real, but a cover up to let Brock leave with some dignity without revealing the true cause of his condition which is likely steroid related, or perhaps they're going to do another "brock comeback" or he's heading back to the WWE for a big payday and calling it quits and heading back to his farm heh


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Wow, I think Nelson actually nailed that prediction on the head.
> 
> I too was thinking that Lesnar may be done but when he accepted TUF I figured he was just doing it and the fight against JDS for the money.


What would Brock do with the money? He has plenty already, and wouldn't even know what to do with it. He doesn't even own a computer, so that tells me he's not materialistic



StandThemUp said:


> Wow, I thought 911 and Bin Laden is still alive conspiracy nuts had too much time on their hands.
> 
> Has anyone considered that maybe Brock just has a health issue? I myself have a similar health problem and know that it can flare up at the most inconvienent of times. One thing that makes it worse is physical and emotional stress. So I personaly see no reason to be suspecious that it's a problem now, right before a huge and massively promoted fight. Brock doesn't seem like a guy that would "Chicken Out" and blame a hole in his colon.
> 
> ...


Good post. Was wondering about his condition actually and you may be able to answer my question. What's stopping him from having the surgery? I heard he wouldn't be able to fight over it and I just wonder why that is....



And what's up with people blaming steroids? I seriously doubt that's the problem. He's big and all but he's naturally a beast and a very hard worker so it's silly to think he's done so many that it's stopping him from competing


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

> And what's up with people blaming steroids? I seriously doubt that's the problem. He's big and all but he's naturally a beast and a very hard worker so it's silly to think he's done so many that it's stopping him from competing


Before:









After:









Maybe it's just the tan and baby oil, but he looks roided out of his mind to me. Like Bob Sapp stuff.

I'm not trying to say his health issues are from steroid use, just that I wouldn't rule it out as a possibility.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ugh, enough with the steroid talk.

Fact: Brock Lesnar has never failed a steroid test. Never. All of you saying he has used need to check your facts and stop spreading lies. Until it has been proven that he's used 'em, there's simply no need to go on saying he has.

As for the conspiracies, ugh again. The dude is sick. He was sick before and, sadly, he's sick again. The man loves the sport. His words and the effort he puts into becoming a true MMA fighter prove as much.

Fan of Brock or not, this is not good news. Brock, whether you want to see him kick ass or or get his ass kicked, excites the crowd and gets assess in seats. I wish him well both personally and professionally, and I hope he gets back in the cage soon.

EDIT: As for the pics above, he was much bigger/heavier in WWE because he didn't need to cut weight, and because his look helped push him as an unstoppable force.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I just love going to sleep and then waking up to read news like this :serious01:

Tough luck for Brock.

But, i love this fight more tbh.

Carwin is a bigger threat to JDS than Brock ever was.

Fact is, Carwin can take a punch and not go into *turtle mode* (see Gonzaga fight). On top of this, he is a good wrestler. If Carwin fixed his cardio problems, he's gonna be a real pain in the a*s for JDS.

50/50 fight for me.

Picking Carwin, due to his size/strength advantage.




ptw said:


> Yay I found the interview, well...
> 
> So here's my prediction, Brock Lesnar goes out due to "diverticulitus" or whatever, he has to retire because he has to go through with this "surgery." Just proves to me MMA = new WWE


Daaamn...Nelson = the new Nostradamus! LOL

As far as UFC = new WWE...no way.

A lot of s*it, that we don't know about, is going down behind closed doors. 

At the end of the day i could care less *what and how...* - all i'm interested is seeing the best fighters in the world fight.

I will make a prediction myself: winner of Carwin-JDS will fight Cain and just after that fight, SF will hold the HW tournament final. Winner of that tournament will fight the UFC HW champ..

_PS: the SF HWs need to make the move to the UFC ASAP!_


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nothing goes smoothly nowadays does it? Feel sorry for Brock, hope he's not out too long because he is relevant in the division.

However, I've wanted to see JDS vs Carwin for a long time. Carwin can put any man down, but is not on JDS' level of striking. Carwin also has his wrestling which we never see, but he does prefer to keep it standing or against the fence.

I like Carwin but think he'll be too slow and will get countered.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

GODDAMMIT!!! I'll be watching UFC 132 now. I hope brock has a speedy and successful recovery.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Some more info and articles (I have put spoiler-tags on to save space, just click them to read the article):

*Lesnar guaranteeing comeback:*




> Two months shy of his 34th birthday, Brock Lesnar is forced to step away from mixed martial arts again. Since August 2009, he's fought twice, had two bouts of diverticulitis and withdrawn from three scheduled matches, statistics he wishes he could erase from history. Though he once called himself the "baddest S.O.B." on the planet, there might be more fear for Lesnar now than fear of him.
> 
> On Thursday, he announced that he would not be able to fight Junior dos Santos next month due to another diverticulitis flare-up, but at least he managed to put a confident bend on an otherwise disappointing scenario.
> 
> ...


Source: MMAFighting.com


*Carwin responds, title-shot still on the line no matter who wins*




> By the time UFC heavyweight Shane Carwin got the news it was already well on its way to becoming the top story of the day: former UFC champion Brock Lesnar was forced out of his UFC 131 bout with Junior dos Santos due to a recurring case of diverticulitis.
> 
> And as Carwin found out when he finished up his conditioning workout and started returning a slew of missed calls, that same number one contender fight was now his.
> 
> ...


Source: MMAFighting.com


*JDS opens as favorite with bookies:*





> Former UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar's career may be on temporary hold, but oddsmakers' work is never done.
> 
> With one-time heavyweight title challenger Shane Carwin announced as a replacement opponent for Lesnar in a UFC 131 main event with Junior Dos Santos, noted oddsmaker and frequent MMAjunkie.com Radio guest Joey Oddessa opened the Brazilian slugger as a -260 favorite, meaning a bettor would need to wager $260 in order to earn $100 of the book's money.
> 
> ...


Source: MMAjunkie.com


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## SIICmanSIIN (May 11, 2011)

> Brock Lesnar: 'I'm not retiring, this is just a speed bump' - MMAmania.com


My wishes go out to him but I don't think Lesnar should fight; he should enjoy the rest of his life, because (unfortunately) death is around every corner when living with diverticulitis.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Something's up... first 130 is ruined, now 131 goes down the drain... 

If Cruz/Faber doesn't happen at 132 I might have to consider crying like a baby.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

box said:


> He didn't need to take Mir down, he Knocked him on hiss ass with his hands.
> 
> I love this matchup, two heavy strikers, I think Carwin is gonna land one of his straight rights and surprise alot of people. Even though i've really become a JDS fan outside the ring since the show.


It was in fact a failed take down attempt from Carwin where he ended up pushing Mir to the fence.

Watch it again, he goes for a sloppy take down, fails, holds the clinch and pushes Mir to the cage.

Two key differences which will determine this fight. Speed = huge factor. Technical boxing = huge factor. Both swing in JDS' favour.

1st/2nd round KO/TKO for JDS.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> It was in fact a failed take down attempt from Carwin where he ended up pushing Mir to the fence.
> 
> Watch it again, he goes for a sloppy take down, fails, holds the clinch and pushes Mir to the cage.
> 
> ...


I think we might see Carwin shoot for a sloppy takedown and ending up clinched against the cage though. In fact I think this fight will be against the cage a lot since JDS will have the boxing advantage and Carwin will know/realize that. I think it will all come down to Junior's ability to avoid the clinch where his boxing and speed will be nullified.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Damn I was planning on making some money on Donkey Kong Brock!
Carwin will be stupid enough to stand with Junior and get his ass handed to him, hopefully the bookies wont know this.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

"It was in fact a failed take down attempt from Carwin where he ended up pushing Mir to the fence."

That's incorrect. He answered to that in the post fight interview. He followed his coaches instructions. Don't take him down. Fake it and immediately get him against the cage. he told the reporter "That wasn't a take down attempt."


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Thunder1 said:


> "It was in fact a failed take down attempt from Carwin where he ended up pushing Mir to the fence."
> 
> That's incorrect. He answered to that in the post fight interview. He followed his coaches instructions. Don't take him down. Fake it and immediately get him against the cage. he told the reporter "That wasn't a take down attempt."


I remember reading differently, from Mir and from Carwin. I remember Carwin saying he just gave up on the take-down and decided to blast him from the clinch.

Carwin won't physically bully Junior like he did Mir either. I keep thinking this is going to look a lot like Couture vs. Machida, but with slightly less flying crane kicks.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

So if I was making JDS' gameplan I would tell him to get on the bike and Kalib Starnes Carwin for the first 4 minutes of the fight. Crank up the heat at the end of the 1st and then finished a gassed out slug in the 2nd.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe Brock should go vegetarian....seriously


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Kinda jumping into this one late, but damn, again! Lesnar needs to seriously reconsider his diet. The "surgery" they're talking about is frikkin drastic and would end with him losing some of his colon. That's something really scary to come back from. I honestly dont know if he, or anyone for that matter, could and look anything like they did before. 

Ad for Carwin vs JDS. Knee jerk says JDS, after a bit of thought, its still JDS but a bit more hesitantly. JDs is superior on his feet. HIs boxing is absolutely perfect. But something I noticed against Nelson is that he's not really concerned with being hit. Against Nelson, that wasn't too much of a problem, because he used his ranging jab perfectly to keep all but a few of Nelson's punches as grazing hits. However Carwin's reach is 7 inches longer than Nelson's. The same ranging jab won't be able to keep him safe. Carwin has scary KO power, but JDS has a solid chin, and great movement. The combination should be able to nullify that power, but if JDS does come in expecting to just jab for control, he'll get hit far harder than Nelson hit him, and much more often. 

All that being said, I still think JDS takes this, he'll come in with better stand up, a good enough sprawl, and a better gas tank. At least I see it that way (probably).


----------



## icallyou604 (Mar 26, 2011)

Anybody else feeling ripped off at these overprice tickets and cards?.Beside main event, and Florian,everyone else there are pretty much all no names on this card.UFC needs to add a co-main event.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

When the coaches for this seasons TUF were first announced there were alot of people saying Lesnar would pull out and retire and Carwin would step in.... I thought it was BS but now.. lol Crazy things have happened, not too sure Carwin deserves this after losing to Lesnar but we'll see. 50/50 for me


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Wondered this instantly too. I was SO pumped to see Olav fight. He's monstrously big, a BJJ master, and has been training at Golden Glory for years now. He could be a real darkhorse in the UFC when he finally has a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw us arguing A LOT in the build up to the Lesnar v Junior fight, but now that the situation has changed i am inclined to agree with you 100%.

This is Juniors fight all night long. No way is Carwin winning this fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

icallyou604 said:


> Anybody else feeling ripped off at these overprice tickets and cards?.Beside main event, and Florian,everyone else there are pretty much all no names on this card.UFC needs to add a co-main event.


No names?

It's an excellent card from top to bottom, as long as the fights are entertaining and all of these fights do look like they'll be entertaining, how can you be ripped off? Name value means nothing in the end, just look at Mir/Cro Cop.


----------



## icallyou604 (Mar 26, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No names?
> 
> It's an excellent card from top to bottom, as long as the fights are entertaining and all of these fights do look like they'll be entertaining, how can you be ripped off? Name value means nothing in the end, just look at Mir/Cro Cop.


im paying $500 for a pair of overpriced 1st row upper balcony tickets. Now no way i would pay this price if Brock wasnt headlining.Now if they had a better co-main event, then i wouldnt be so pissed.Yes sorry,no names. i usually dont get to watch the prelimaries, but to be honest, i know 6 names on the cards,(2 barely).So yes no name.Not only that, Vancouver always get the worst cards out of all the canadian cities.
NM Joey Beltran and some other dudes are in it.Ok its not so bad


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 3, 2010)

This truly sucks!.. but i really hope Brock gets well soon. Really soon.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

zkorejo said:


> This truly sucks!.. but i really hope Brock gets well soon. Really soon.


Brock ain't coming back man.

Predicted him to be retired from MMA by 2012 at the latest.

Some thing about this entire illness seems real fishy to me, even when it was announced he had it the first time, I had my doubts. I just think he wants out of his mma career personally.

If he is really ill though, then that's just horrible and I hope he gets better.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

I thought something was strange when Brock pulled out the first time also. Now again 1 month before a fight. I'm not buying it. I also have diverticulitis and have had no problems for the last three years thanks to supplements.

I'm a huge Carwin fan. To be honest this is a dangerous fight for Shane. I hope he fights smart. I do like JDS's hand speed and boxing skills. One thing that's interesting to me is this will only be JDS's second fight, fighting someone with more reach. The previous fighter with more reach was Stefan Struve. It will be interesting.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

Another injury , im sure something is up as Brock is in a secert location learning MMA and actually sparring full contact LOL ....Serious note tho this is getting sickening first 130 is demolished with the title card non exsistent and now we loose the chance to watch brock turtle dance after getting hit. It defeats the Whole TUF season like if they already pre recorded they should get the season out ASAP to prevent this from happening again . Im lost for words i really hate this aspect of the sport that these guys have to train there hearts out some more then others and it all goes to shit with a injury on either side. I think they should cancel the season finale and call it something else !


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I don't want to assume anything but I would love to know if Brock is serious about continuing his MMA career or of he just wanted toi shot at glory and few retirement paychecks. IU wouldn't be surprised if he wanted to retire.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

skinnyBIGGS said:


> Another injury , im sure something is up as Brock is in a secert location learning MMA and actually sparring full contact LOL ....Serious note tho this is getting sickening first 130 is demolished with the title card non exsistent and now we loose the chance to watch brock turtle dance after getting hit. It defeats the Whole TUF season like if they already pre recorded they should get the season out ASAP to prevent this from happening again . Im lost for words i really hate this aspect of the sport that these guys have to train there hearts out some more then others and it all goes to shit with a injury on either side. I think they should cancel the season finale and call it something else !


130, demolished?

So a card with Rampage, Mir/Nelson, Stann, Struve, and Alves doesn't interest you? You must only care about title fights, because UFC 130 is still a very good card.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I am very excited for this fight, JDS vs Lesnar may seem more interesting stylistically, but I've wanted to see JDS vs Carwin for a while. JDS is the better fighter, but Carwin's slight reach advantage, and the fact that he has fists that can sit down a rhino, make him always dangerous for anyone.

I like Carwin's fighting a lot, JDS is my fave HW but if Carwin aims to try and get him down to GnP, that's his most viable strategy. JDS has fantastic TDD, but at the end of the day Carwin is the wrestler in this match. On the feet, JDS' combos will be too much for Shane and we'll probably see some kicks from him in this fight.

Should be another feather in the cap for Cigano but it's a very dangerous one.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Carwin MIGHT stand a chance if he tried to utilise his wrestling, but in all probability he is going to try and stand and trade - then we will see just how slow and untechnical Carwin really is compared to someone like Junior. 

Brock had a great chance because :
a) he wouldnt have tried to mess about in the standup and would have shot for double after double, and seen as Juniors TDD is largely untested against elite wrestlers its isnt a stretch to say he could have succeeded;
b) Brock is a better wrestler and is far more athletic and explosive

Juniors footwork and ability to dictate distance will reduce Carwin to a human punching bag for much of the fight. He can always land that one shot (ridiculous power - its actually unreal) but i dont see it happening. 

In my opinion Junior takes this fight 9 times out of 10. The Brock fight was much more appealing stylistically. 

All this depending on Carwin not gassing within 3 minutes. Plus he has had a very long lay of. 


P.S I actually like Carwin, this is just an awful matchup for him.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

"but in all probability he is going to try and stand and trade"

That's what I mean by fighting smart. He likes to stand and bang. JDS striking is way above Carwin's previous fighters. Fight smart Shane.

Cheers to England.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

M.C said:


> This will be a striking battle most likely, and I see Carwin having the power to put him out more than I see JDS having the power to put Carwin out.
> 
> JDS has power and solid strking of course, but I see Carwin landing a big shot before I see JDS doing so, and all it takes is that 1 hit from Carwin and goodnight, sweetie.


My sentiments exactly. I like both guys a lot as fighters and I also see Carwin winning via KO easier than Dos Santos via KO.

I think the Achilles heal for Carwin is his cardio. If he keeps it within the first 2 rounds, Dos Santos could be in real trouble. 

The other side of the coin is Junior keeping Carwin at bay, slowly picking apart with his crisp boxing.

I'm pumped for this fight much more than the Brock match-up.

This is going to be a WAR!


----------



## twoga (May 15, 2011)

Dream-On-101 said:


> Carwin MIGHT stand a chance if he tried to utilise his wrestling, but in all probability he is going to try and stand and trade - then we will see just how slow and untechnical Carwin really is compared to someone like Junior.
> 
> Brock had a great chance because :
> a) he wouldnt have tried to mess about in the standup and would have shot for double after double, and seen as Juniors TDD is largely untested against elite wrestlers its isnt a stretch to say he could have succeeded;
> ...


I think carwin has alot better chance then brock, because we all know brock cant take a punch for shit and one or two punch's from jds and he would be curled up in a ball shitting himself.

we will see if both fighter's have good chins because they both punch hard, I am predicting a ko/tko for first round but not sure which fighter, I like them both


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

This is going to be an excellent fight, logic tells me JDS is so much more technically sound - but i have a feeling Carwin will connect...

Excellent fight that i doubt will go the distance, JDS TKO in the 2nd or 3rd - OR - Carwin KO in the 1st.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Just want to throw in there that Carwin and Brock are NOT "more athletic" than Junior.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

What is that I hear? Is that the sound of Brock quitting another career? Sounds like it to me. He seems like Chicken shit to me


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

beardsleybob said:


> Good post. Was wondering about his condition actually and you may be able to answer my question. What's stopping him from having the surgery? I heard he wouldn't be able to fight over it and I just wonder why that is....


The surgery would most likely require the removal of a section of the colon, which requires you to walk around with and use a Colostomy Bag while you heal, if you don't know what one is, use your imagination.
Then, after all that, It could still come back in another part of the colon. But as long as he made a full recovery, he would technically be able to fight. Maybe they are implying that after having the surgery, taking that much time off, loosing all the weight and training time etc, that at his age, it might be hard to come back to the same level. But a sucessful surgery wouldn't not prevent him from fighting again. It's not like a limb has to come off, or it's a spinal kind of thing.

I have opted out of the surgery myself in exchange for a strict diet, medications and lifestyle changes. That being said, things can still flare up at any job. I have had to cancel job interviews, dates and all kinds of other things just because it decided it wanted to flare up at that time. There is nothing you can do, it just happens and when it happens, you are at it's mercy.

It's also usually something you usualy get at a younger age and not something that's the result of Steroid use. I doubt there is any correlation between the two. From what I have heard, and it would make sense, he has been dealing with this, undiagnosed for quite some time. So thinking it came from steroid use is really just an uneducated statement to generate controversy.

The problem I see with him, is an MMA fighting lifestyle isn't really condusive to this kind of condition. He will either need to do the surgery and take very signifigant time off to heal, or change his lifestyle.
Otherwise, this could keep happening to him before big fights.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

man this is sad if it gets worse and potentiaally ends his career. Good luck brock!!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

JDS is going to kill Carwin in the first.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> JDS is going to kill Carwin in the first.


I think JDS should play smart n take him into the deep water.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Diverticulitis is allegedly related to the consumption of red meat, anyone else reckon Brock Lesnar is on at least a steak a day?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

gazh said:


> Diverticulitis is allegedly related to the consumption of red meat, anyone else reckon Brock Lesnar is on at least a steak a day?


Tube Steak smothered in Underwear is more like it...


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

idk who to root for, i just hope to see a spectacular KO! one of these dudes better get decapitated next saturday!

not impressed with JDS power i think he punches like a girl, just ask big country 

SO YA IM ROOTING FOR CARWIN!


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

dsmjrv said:


> not impressed with JDS power i think he punches like a girl, just ask big country


I think Gonzaga and Werdum would disagree with you.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> JDS is going to kill Carwin in the first.


He'd be an idiot to even try. Gassing him out and pushing him to deep water is clearly the best strategy.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> He'd be an idiot to even try. Gassing him out and pushing him to deep water is clearly the best strategy.


Gotta agree there. Even though I'm 100% sure that JDS could take Carwin out and avoid his sloppy power punches for a first round knockout... why bother? I see Cigano playing his jab-game for a round and then uppercutting Carwin into oblivion.


Little fact: JDS threw almost the same amount of punches in the THIRD round against Nelson as Carwin threw in the first round against Lesnar. JDS actually threw more in the third round than the first against Nelson and landed a take-down and headkick in the third.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

"Little fact: JDS threw almost the same amount of punches in the THIRD round against Nelson as Carwin threw in the first round against Lesnar. JDS actually threw more in the third round than the first against Nelson and landed a take-down and headkick in the third."

And still couldn't finish Nelson. Carwin threw those punches while holding the monster on the ground.

Shane has the perfect training partner for this fight. Brendan, is a golden gloves champion, has the exact same dimensions as JDS, and actually has 1" more reach than JDS. I hate to think they haven't been banging it out for round after round.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Thunder1 said:


> And still couldn't finish Nelson. Carwin threw those punches while holding the monster on the ground.
> 
> Shane has the perfect training partner for this fight. Brendan, is a golden gloves champion, has the exact same dimensions as JDS, and actually has 1" more reach than JDS. I hate to think they haven't been banging it out for round after round.



Oh sorry, I guess I forgot that Carwin finished Lesnar. :confused05:


And you think Schaub is a good training partner to prepare for JDS? Seriously? The guy was KO'd by Nelson. And golden gloves is an amateur award, JDS was the professional heavyweight kickboxing champion of Brazil, undefeated.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I find it ridiculous that there is so much talk of one sidedness. Both fighters have holes in thier game. The thing that makes this fight one to want to watch is that for me it is unpredictability. Both have huge power, and can end the fight with 1 punch.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Gotta agree there. Even though I'm 100% sure that JDS could take Carwin out and avoid his sloppy power punches for a first round knockout... why bother? I see Cigano playing his jab-game for a round and then uppercutting Carwin into oblivion.
> 
> 
> Little fact: JDS threw almost the same amount of punches in the THIRD round against Nelson as Carwin threw in the first round against Lesnar. JDS actually threw more in the third round than the first against Nelson and landed a take-down and headkick in the third.


Well JDS does have some good cardio but also keep in the mind the type and the way the punches were being through. JDS wasn't on top of Nelson pounding on him with everything trying to end the fight. I would argue that its much easy to throw what JDS was for extended periods of time than being able to keep up what Carwin was doing.

That being said I still hope to god that Carwin comes to this fight with a gas tank.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

WAR JDS . lights out carwin. hes gonna be so rusty he hasnt fouhgt since his loss against lesnar.. 1st or 2nd round ko for jds


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Carwin's gameplan is to do exactly what he did to Frank Mir. Both Mir and JDS have strongsuits, and neither are against the cage. Carwin will either charge, or circle to Junior's left and wait for him to commit so he can grab on. He will push Junior up against the fence and tko him probably in 3 minutes. Unless Junior lands a punch hard enough to wobble carwin in one shot, because if that one shot doesn't land it's over.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I am sad to see Lesnar pulled out of this fight. Sad because I wanted to see him get his butt kicked and see him flop all over the cage like a fish out of water. Just like he did in his fight against Valezquez. 

I knew he would back out. I said it to a buddy of mine after the second episode of TUF. It was written all over his face that he was scared of Cigano and didn't want to get his ugly mug beat to a pulp. 

Lesnar is another Oritz: Sorry-ass, insecure, cowardly excuse for a UFC fighter. I hope he stays out of the UFC or Dana cans him.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

tripster said:


> I am sad to see Lesnar pulled out of this fight. Sad because I wanted to see him get his butt kicked and see him flop all over the cage like a fish out of water. Just like he did in his fight against Valezquez.
> 
> I knew he would back out. I said it to a buddy of mine after the second episode of TUF. It was written all over his face that he was scared of Cigano and didn't want to get his ugly mug beat to a pulp.
> 
> Lesnar is another Oritz: Sorry-ass, insecure, cowardly excuse for a UFC fighter. I hope he stays out of the UFC or Dana cans him.


12 inches of his colon surgically removed.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> 12 inches of his colon surgically removed.


Need to remove some of his brain too, if they can find it.


----------



## dvdanny (May 18, 2011)

tripster said:


> Need to remove some of his brain too, if they can find it.


Wait... what?

Lesnar was so scared he gave himself a debilitating illness so he wouldn't have to fight JDS? Why aren't other fighters doing this... this seems like a great plan, except for the almost dying part, small detail.


----------

